# Help with installation of old Country Flame Fireplace Insert



## RandyPetersen (Oct 25, 2017)

Okay, so I leaped before I looked, mistakes were made.

I am trying to save some money this winter and burn some of the firewood I currently have. Our house is small but not very well insulated. Built pre-WW2 and insulation wasn't used in most places. Very limited budget so I am trying to do the work myself.

I bought this fireplace insert, which I like the look of and it appears to be in very good shape off facebook. Thinking, okay, I watched a few youtube videos, how hard can it be? Well, I screwed up, so don't need to talk about that.

First challenge was the metal insert in my fireplace that was in rough shape. I thought that insert in my fireplace would be easy to get out, but looks like it was bricked around it, so I am currently torching that out before I can even get the insert in.

I know I am in over my head, but willing to learn, and ask the pros how it's done. There is no liner/pipe/ductwork in my fireplace as far as I know. I also know I need to have a liner of some sort to connect to the stove insert so its not a "slammer" which I learned from this site. The opening on top of my new(used) insert is rectangular and about 15" x 3" which I will find out for sure. I read another post where someone said that a size like that required an 8" pipe/liner. Is that correct? I got to go about 18' to the top of my chimney, which is in pretty decent shape as far as I can tell.

Again another issue of not doing my home work is that the cost of that stove pipe is expensive. I guess I am not sure what I need? Stainless or Galvanized? Single/Double/Tripple Wall? Insulated? Very confusing. 4' pieces or flexible 25' sections. My gas furnace just vents into the fireplace, does that need it's own pipe?

I have attached images of the insert.
If you have a book or thread on installation of these inserts let me know, I will read up on it.
Thanks for any help!

Randy


----------



## begreen (Oct 25, 2017)

Glad you came here, welcome. You're asking good questions. First, the fireplace flue should not be shared with another appliance. That means taking care of the gas furnace venting first. It will need its own pipe and the hole in the fireplace chimney wall filled. What are the options for the gas flue?

 It sounds like you may have a heatform fireplace (some call it a heatilator style). The old insert will need an 8" stainless steel liner from top to the insert. 25' flex is fine. You will need a transition adapter that is attached to the stove in order to connect the liner. You'll also need an adapter that inserts into the transition with a crimped end and clamps onto the liner with a worm gear band.

What is the interior dimensions of the clay flue liner in the chimney?


----------



## RandyPetersen (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks for the reply, sorry for the delay!


Heatilater, huh? Yep, that's what I am up against. Looks pretty neat now that I know what I am looking at. They back plate must have gotten wet, because it shows some sign of rust. However the rest of it isn't too bad. But I have already started torching it out now...


Once I get the heatilater completely out and the can see the chimney better, I will report back. Thanks for your help begreen, I am very excited!
IT's getting cold here in Illinois, ready for a fire, but got a lot of work to do. I guess the torch can keep me warm!

Thanks again,


----------



## bholler (Oct 27, 2017)

RandyPetersen said:


> Thanks for the reply, sorry for the delay!
> View attachment 201882
> 
> Heatilater, huh? Yep, that's what I am up against. Looks pretty neat now that I know what I am looking at. They back plate must have gotten wet, because it shows some sign of rust. However the rest of it isn't too bad. But I have already started torching it out now...
> ...


You really don't have to.get the whole thing out of there just to put an insert in


----------



## begreen (Oct 27, 2017)

Agreed, just catching up. My first thought was why take out the whole thing?


----------



## RandyPetersen (Oct 29, 2017)

begreen said:


> Agreed, just catching up. My first thought was why take out the whole thing?



Thanks for the input guys, 
I am not really trying to take the whole thing out, just need to take out the rusty back and sides so I can get the new insert in. I also got to take the top out so I can attach the 8" pipe to the new insert. 

Am I missing something? 

I know I should get you some pics so you can see what I am up against. If I am in my fireplace and look up, I see the damper thats welded to the sides of the heatform insert. So I am working on torching that out today so I can get a clear view of the chimney, so I can put in some 8" pipe.

I will take some pics...

Thanks for the help!


----------



## bholler (Oct 29, 2017)

RandyPetersen said:


> Thanks for the input guys,
> I am not really trying to take the whole thing out, just need to take out the rusty back and sides so I can get the new insert in. I also got to take the top out so I can attach the 8" pipe to the new insert.
> 
> Am I missing something?
> ...


Does the insert not fit in with the heatform box in place?  Typically we only have to notch out the back and shelf to make room for the pipe


----------



## RandyPetersen (Nov 1, 2017)

Well, that was a lot more difficult than I thought. I spent a lot of time torching/sawzalling/sledging/prying to get that damper assembly out, and it's out! I am sure a professional could have done that in about a tenth the time.




So I can now see the chimney, but I am concerned about my furnace exhaust. My next plan is try and see where that's going. I will take it apart in basement and climb on roof to try and look down to see what's taking place. In the basement it's about a 5 or 6" vent just cemented into chimney near ash clean out access. Gotta clean out the ash as well, probably hasn't been done in 30 years...

shot looking up now that damper is removed:



Be nice to get that wood burning insert installed into my modest fireplace...



Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## bholler (Nov 1, 2017)

Ok now that you took all of that out you need to make sure you still have enough masonry left to meet code.  You need to close up any of the vent holes that were part of the heat distribution system with masonry of the proper thickness.


----------



## RandyPetersen (Nov 1, 2017)

bholler said:


> Ok now that you took all of that out you need to make sure you still have enough masonry left to meet code.  You need to close up any of the vent holes that were part of the heat distribution system with masonry of the proper thickness.



Well, There was no way to get the insulated stove pipe through that damper. It was welded to the sides and only about 3in If it wasn't rusty and breaking apart I would have tried to leave more of it. However the metal that is up against the masonry is even thinner and more rusted falling apart than the part that would have been closest to the fire.

I can fill those holes with masonry, I was thinking that since they were in place they would help get heat from around the exterior of the stove by allowing air to flow around it, is that not the case? since the insulated chimney will be closed where the fireplace closes in?

Also,

Will I have to fabricate something like this to go from my rectangular output of the stove to my insulated chimney pipe?


Saw that on this site.
or can I buy an adapter of some sort? 

Thanks again!


----------



## begreen (Nov 2, 2017)

Maybe a Ventinox round insert boot? It's 18 x 10" to an 8" round liner.
http://www.lindemannchimneysupply.c...nd-Insert-Boot?custcol_matrix_measurements=25


----------



## smartvibrations (Nov 6, 2019)

Hello, 
 I have this same insert and have had trouble finding information on it.  Do you know if this is a catalytic stove?  Mine does not have a reburner, but I thought that it should due to the way the top is set up.  I have mine installed and in use, but am running it like a slammer box.  I am installing the proper flue liner next and was wondering if I'm missing any other parts.  Thanks for any help you may be able to provide.


----------

